# Bay Rum????



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi everybody,
Just wondering, does anyone have problems CP soaping bay rum, or is it just me? This is very nice Bay Rum from Lillian. The first time I soaped it, I had soap on stick. So today, I made sure everything was room temp, added the fragrance to my oils before the lye, used max. amount of liquid, and did not use my sb. It turned to mashed potatos within seconds. Then I started getting chunks of mashed potatos!! I hurried up and got it in the mold, but now it looks like an oily mess. I'm sure I'll have to rebatch it. It's very frustrating, because I love the fragrance.
So, is it just me or what???? 
Thanks, Julie


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no! That's what scares me with adding the FO to the oils. If you've got a bad accelerator you might not get everything mixed well enough before you have to dump it in the mold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Julie,
Every bay rum that I have ever used has seized in the soap.. I soap it with soap before it gets to trace.. and add the fo to part of the liquid oils in the batch It helps manage it some, but you still have to be quick.. Don't even think about coloring this one
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When it just rices like that and chunks keep stick blending you can work through it...siezing is when it turns to soap immediatly.

I just soaped the Mayan Gold it is wonderful, she carried this a few years back, then I couldn't get it anymore so I remade my Mayan Gold soap into something else. This one is really nice. I wasn't asked to do the Bay Rum....and you have to be careful because Lil only HP's.

I have only done Bay Rum once and it acts exactly like Rice Flower Shea, riceing and you had better stir it in quickly and get it into the mold. Vicki


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Glad to know it's not just me. I ended up throwing the whole mess into the crock pot, so at least I saved it and it looks pretty good.

Barb, Yeah, I had my colors all ready, but you're right--no way!!!

Vicki, I didn't realize Lillian did HP. I have her flower bomb that I haven't soaped yet. Do you know if that rices?

Thanks for the info.

Julie


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have only used bay rum in a salt bar and that worked well. Now I am afraid to try it in a regular CP soap. Might just stick to bay rum salt bars.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Julie, no I don't use it. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am glad I read this. I was just about to order some Bay Rum in a Lillian co-op. I canceled my order because I am not very good at moving fast when it comes time to scent and pour. She said it isn't a problem in CP but maybe that is non goat milk CP.

Picture me yelling for help from my hubby as I desperately try to keep things under control.


----------

